# Man City Cup...



## *GOBEARGO* (May 13, 2017)

Anyone out there plan on going? Doesn't seem to be any list of participating teams out there yet.


----------



## JackZ (May 13, 2017)

Teams and schedules to be posted 5/16


----------



## Joe Diaz (May 13, 2017)

The best of the best!!!


----------



## Striker17 (May 13, 2017)

They put on a great tourney. I hope it is they really do a great job


----------



## Fishme1 (May 13, 2017)

What age group are you trying to figure out ?


----------



## Fishme1 (May 13, 2017)

There's an 03 and 04 list but it's not official


----------



## soccer4us (May 13, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> There's an 03 and 04 list but it's not official


can you share?


----------



## RedHawk (May 13, 2017)

04' gold

Surf DA
CCV stars
Notts Forest
Star academy

Crossfire premier
Real socal
Arizona thunder
Sd force Ocampo 

San Jose earthquakes
Surf ECNL
Rebels elite
Visalia galaxy

Eagles
Scottsdale blackhawks
Psv union
Dmcv sharks


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 13, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> What age group are you trying to figure out ?


01s


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (May 14, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> There's an 03 and 04 list but it's not official


03s


----------



## soccer4us (May 14, 2017)

Is there an online list posted anywhere?


----------



## Fishme1 (May 14, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> 03s


Man City Cup, I have some listing of the boys DA teams in the different age groups. The schedules come out next week. For now:

USSDA 2003/U14 teams:

Arsenal DA 03
Tijuana Xolos U14
Crossfire Premier DA 03
Golden State DA 03
LA Galaxy DA 03
LA United Futbol DA 03
San Diego Surf DA 03
SJ EarthQuakes DA 03


----------



## Fishme1 (May 14, 2017)

CLUB TIJUANA XOLOITZCUINTLES DE CALIENTE (MEX)
CROSSFIRE PREMIER 04 ACADEMY (WA)
LA GALAXY USSDA B2004 (CAS)
PATEADORES DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY (CAS)

SAN DIEGO SURF 2004 USSDA (CAS)
FC GOLDEN STATE DA 04 (CAS)
SAN JOSE EARTHQUAKES BLUE (CAN)
LOS ANGELES UNITED FUTBOL ACADEMY B2004 (CAS)


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 15, 2017)

http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=58516


----------



## soccer4us (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for the link. ON the girls side the level doesn't seem so high. Maybe I was expecting something closer to Blues but I'm it will be a fun weekend nonetheless!


----------



## tugs (May 16, 2017)

It's been taken down again for "revisions"


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (May 16, 2017)

Hopefully adding more college coaches!


----------



## True love (May 16, 2017)

Is Surf the biggest no-brainer soccer club when is come on to schedule? every year the same thing, the schedule is up, the next day it's down, Just make some damn pumpkin pie then, lol


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 16, 2017)

2005 Brackets before any revisions are:
A) Surf/Scottsdale/Pam Desert Soccer Club/Eagles
B) Santa Rosa/Heat/SD Force/Colorado Storm
C) Beach/LAGSD/Force/DMCV
@Willy was nice enough to post the brackets in the 05 forum.


----------

